# Noong and Nang



## Inglip

I am confused about 'When'.

What is the difference between Noong, and Nang? In my book, it says they can both be used, and it doesn't say there is a difference, but it doesn't explicitly say they are the same either. So is there a difference, or do they mean the same thing? It also says they mean past tense only, and Kung is future and present. But I was told Kung means 'if'. So would this sentence be correct?

Noong/Nang ako kakain ng mga gulay, ako'y magiging malusog.

When I eat the vegetables, I will become healthy. 

Or should I replace Noong/Nang with Kung to say 'If I eat the vegetables....'

Thanks


----------



## 082486

When I eat vegetables...
Kapag kumain ako ng gulay...


----------



## xtech

Noong ako ay kumakain pa ng gulay, ako'y malusog.
Nang ako ay kumakain ng gulay, ako'y mas malusog.

Noong ako ay bata ako'y maliksi.
Nang lumangoy ang mga bata.
Nang mamatay ang kalabaw.



Sana tama ang mga yan.


----------



## niernier

Inglip, in your example, neither noong nor nang cannot be used unless you change the tense.

*When I eat the vegetables, I will become healthy.*
Kapag kumain ako ng mga gulay, lulusog ako. OR Kapag kumain ako ng mga gulay, magiging malusog ako.

*When I ate the vegetables, ...*
Nang/Nung kumain ako ng mga gulay, ...

*If I eat the vegetables, ...*
Kung kakain ako ng mga gulay, ...

Another thing, this noong is actually pronounced as nung, so sometimes you will see Filipinos spell it this way. I think there's no big difference between the two so you can interchange nung and nang.

Xtech, you're using too much "ay" in your sentences. Ay inversion is a characteristic of a formal style, and is very common in writing, lectures, sermons than it is in ordinary conversation.

Other examples of usage:

*Nang/Nung sumabog ang bulkan,*
When the volcano erupted,

*Nang/Nung nabasa ko ang sulat niya,*
When I read his letter,

*Nang mamatay ang kalabaw,*
When the carabao died,


----------



## Inglip

Ok Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## hebe_o17

simply replace Noong and Nang with Kung. 'Noong' is used if you are referring to time. 'Nang' is used when referring to an action during a certain time. And you are right, Kung means 'If'.

I hope this could help.


----------



## karmllean

I feel that "Nang" is used when you are thinking of the situation or condition as SETTING to another action, "Noong" is used when you are thinking of the situation or condition as the TIME when another action happened.

Nang pumutok ang bulkan, nagkaroon ng malakas na lindol. (You are thinking that the strong earthquake happened with the volcanic eruption as the setting or the background.)

Nung pumutok ang bulkan, nagkaroon ng malakas na lindol. (You are thinking that the strong earthquake happened when or during the time of the volcanic eruption.)


----------



## plain tshirt

This was so long ago, but I feel like adding my opinion (I want to say for posterity's sake lol).

For those confused too, you have to remember that nang's function is to introduce adverbs (that includes adverbs of manner, place, time, etc.).

E.g.,
Sinipa ko siya nang malakas. *I kicked him hard*. (Nang here introduces an adverb, in this case an adverb of manner.)

Lumakas ako nang kumain ako ng gulay. *I got stronger when I ate vegetables*. (Nang here introduces an adverbial clause, in this case an adverb of time.)


Noong or nung also introduces adverbs but only those related to time or events that happened at the same time. 

E.g.,
Yinakap ko siya noong nagkita kami ulit. *I hug him/her when we saw each other again*. 


Also,

Kung could mean both when and if depending on how you use it (sorry to confuse you further).

E.g.,
Person A: Magdala ka ng payong para kung umulan. *Bring an umbrella for when it rains. *(Notice the verb "umulan" is in the past.)
Person B: 'Yun ay kung uulan. *That is if it rains. *


----------

